# monarch lathe new motor



## Neil74 (May 28, 2011)

I have been going over old posts trying to figure out how to wire the white GE 2hp motor to my Dayton switch,model 2X443. It was wired to the green GE Clipper motor until it billowed smoke this AM while turning some bronze bushings. Can any one make sense of the switch and motor to point me in the right direction. With the 220 wires alone the motor spins and if I switch the black T5 and the redJ10 the motor will reverse. The switch worked as a reverse and foward with the old 1 1/2 hp GE motor, looking at the switch the white 125 line was on the right bottom post and the black 125 line was at the top right hand post of the switch. I hope this makes sense because my head hurts from beating it on the wall trying to figure it out. sorry one more photo


----------



## Neil74 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks to the article wiring a single phase motor, shes up and running.


----------

